# Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2010)

*Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. April 2010)

*Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Schickes Gerät...

Kann mir vielleicht jmd. freundlicherweise von der Redaktion mitteilen, ob das Geschoss für eine Gainward GTX285 1GB geeignet ist??? Habe immer noch keinen passenden Alternativkühler gefunden -.-


----------



## Genghis99 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Für die GTX285 passt ein Thermalright TRAD2 GTX oder ein EKL Alpenfön Heidi oder ein Prolimatech MK-13 - oder der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro.

Alle anderen Modelle sind ab einer GTX 260+ nur bedingt geeignet bis nicht empfehlenswert. Auch dieser Zalman 3000 wirkt etwas schwächlich auf der Brust.


----------



## kress (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Bamboocha2510 fragt wohl, da seine Gainward nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht.

@Topic: Die Verkleidung des Kühlers wirkt etwas billig, aber die Verarbeitung sieht passabel aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Die Gainward hat doch die üblichen Bohrungen iirc.


----------



## Genghis99 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Genau. GW GTX285 1 MB - Referenzdesign.

Fudzilla - Gainward's GTX 285 tested


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Sry Mädels, meine ist nicht im Referenzdesign gehalten, weder PCD, noch Lüfter... Im Anhang mal nen Foto


----------



## kress (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Achso, er meint die Golden Sample von Gainward, die ist wohl ganz sicher nonReferenz.
Was hast du den gegen diesen Kühler?
Hab selber ne 4850 Golden Sample, und der Kühler ist einfach top, nie mehr als 55°C in Furmark bei 50% Lüfterspeed (1100rpm), nicht aus dem System zu hören.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Könnte was werden,mal schauen was die werte zeigen


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



kress schrieb:


> Achso, er meint die Golden Sample von Gainward, die ist wohl ganz sicher nonReferenz.
> Was hast du den gegen diesen Kühler?
> Hab selber ne 4850 Golden Sample, und der Kühler ist einfach top, nie mehr als 55°C in Furmark bei 50% Lüfterspeed (1100rpm), nicht aus dem System zu hören.



mir persönlich zu laut.. habe das Bios mittlerweile dahin geflasht, das die beiden Lüfter erst bei 65 Grad anfangen loszubrüllen, Karte wird maximal 85 Grad warm, ist also top! Im Idle also bis 65 Grad laufen die Lüfter auf minimaler Stufe ~30 % (nicht hörbar, da ist meine HDD lauter )

bloss noch nen ticken leiser wäre fein ^^


----------



## kress (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Wenn du schon basteln willst, warum nimmst dann nicht die Plastikabdeckung ab und schnallst dir 2 Silentlüfter drauf?


----------



## Pushkin (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Hm auch wenn der Lüfter nicht schlecht ist aber 50€ wären mir zu teuer..


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

naja zalmann war auch schon mal besser.... Diel etzten lüfter die ich gekauft hab haben mich alle durch die bank enttäuscht  ich bleib jetzt erst mal bei enermax^^
Der VGA-Kühler sieht nich schlecht aus, allerdings wird er warscheinlich auch nichts weltbewegendes sein


----------



## VNSR (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Zalman ist seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr so richtig uptodate. Andere Hersteller bieten schon bessere Kühlleistung und dazu kommt noch, dass Zalman seit der 8800GTX nie die aktuellen NV-Grakas unterstützen. Es war aufjedenfall mit meiner GTX280 so, für die ich vergeblich auf einen Zalmanlüfter gewartet habe und wo jetzt die GTX480 draußen ist, erscheint der Z-Lüfter für die GTX280 - schwache Leistung. Oder hab ich mich da geirrt und die Bohrungen der GTX480 sind identisch mit der GTX280?


----------



## chiller93 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Irgendwie sieht die "Lüfterabdeckung"  so aus, als würde sie ordentlich die Luft der beiden Luftquirle verdecken, ergo Luftverwirbelung. Ob das so produktiv für die Lautstärke ist Ich weiß nicht...

Lg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Nein, die GTX 4x0 haben die Bohrungen der G80-Karten.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



kress schrieb:


> Wenn du schon basteln willst, warum nimmst dann nicht die Plastikabdeckung ab und schnallst dir 2 Silentlüfter drauf?



nee, des schaut doch bescheiden aus... möcht gern was vernünftiges haben... An eine Wakü dachte ich ja auch schon, da gibts leider nichts passendens... Also, niewieder Graka´s kaufen, welche kein Standard- PCB haben ^^ dann passt auch so nen schmucker Kühler wie der Zalman VF3000N druff


----------



## Holdrio (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Von Zalman erwartet wirklich längst niemand mehr was anderes als B Ware, schenkt den einem Praktikanten und testet lieber Prolimatech MK-13 und Thermalright Spitfire im Vergleichstest auf einer GTX480, die sollen doch beide damit kompatibel sein?
Besonders auf den Spitfire wäre ich da gespannt, der sieht zwar cool aus aber auch als ob der Lüfter dann direkt an der Seitenwand vom Case "klebt" und gar nicht richtig Luft ansaugen kann.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Der Kühlkörper finde ich nicht schlecht kann bestimmt nicht schlecht kühlen, aber um die Lüfter mach ich mir sorgen, die werden bestimmt richtig laut.


----------



## lordraphael (12. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Hallo das ist ein Zalman Kühler der kann nur schlecht sein 

Also im Ernst ich erwarte da nichts weltbewegendes........


----------



## Genghis99 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Ich habe meine GTX275 mit einem Thermalright TRAD2 ausgestattet und die Lüfter nochmals gegen geregelte Scythe Kama PWM 92mm (2600 RPM max) getauscht.

Karte (702/1512-1134 MHz) bleibt (abhängig von der Raumtemp.) Idle bei 42/37° und erreicht unter Furmark weder 80° noch 2000 rpm Lüfterdrehzahl. Ausser einem Rauschen ist nix zu hören - eine GTX480 ist eine Kreischorgie dagegen (siehe/höre PCGH Video). 

Allerdings nenne ich meinen PC nicht "Silent" sondern "nicht nervend". So um die 2 Sone wird er unter Last wohl produzieren.


----------



## Ahab (13. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



lordraphael schrieb:


> Hallo das ist ein Zalman Kühler der kann nur schlecht sein
> 
> Also im Ernst ich erwarte da nichts weltbewegendes........



Nanana.  Sicher, Zalman hat nicht die leisesten Kühler am Start, schlecht sind die aber sicher nicht, de facto haben sie mit dem CNPS 9900 und CNPS 10x mit die stärksten Kühler gucken lassen. Qualitativ ist Zalman wirklich hochwertig, nur eben nicht leise. Schade eigentlich... 

Da macht der VF3000 sicher auch keine Ausnahme. Ist es so schwer zwei 120mm Lüfter einzusetzen? 1300RPM minimal ist äußerst verbesserungswürdig. Und 2000 unter Last? Naja, sicher immernoch weitaus leiser als das Referenzdesign.


----------



## push@max (13. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Schade, dass er nicht auf die neuen Geforce-Karten passt.

Da könnte Zalman jetzt bestimmt ein paar Exemplare absetzen.


----------



## kress (13. April 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



push@max schrieb:


> Schade, dass er nicht auf die neuen Geforce-Karten passt.
> 
> Da könnte Zalman jetzt bestimmt ein paar Exemplare absetzen.



Naja, ich denke, wer sich ne Gtx470/80 rausgesucht hat, wird bestimmt nicht zu einem Zalman greifen.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Ist aber witzig, Zotac hat genau den Kühler druff:

Hardwareluxx - Test: Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition

@PCGH: Ist das Zotac exklusiv oder passt der nun auf ne GF100 ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Passt.

Test gibt's in der 08/2010.


----------



## Holdrio (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Lärmwerte gleich sind wie beim Hardwareluxx Test, da muss man gleich zweimal hinschauen. 
Trotz neuem Stromverbrauchsrekord wegen OC soll die Zotac AMP mit dem Zalman unter Last sogar deutlich leiser sein als 5830/50/70 und GTX285.

Das wäre ja ein Ding wenn ausgerechnet dieses eher mickrig und billig wirkende Zalmankühlerle sogar die Lärmprobleme der 480 früher als erwartet beseitigen würde.



kress schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke, wer sich ne Gtx470/80 rausgesucht hat, wird bestimmt nicht zu einem Zalman greifen.



Dachte ich bis gestern auch, offenbar muss man bei Zalman aber wieder etwas umdenken.


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Passt.
> 
> Test gibt's in der 08/2010.


 

Danke Marc Da darf man gespannt sein...


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



Holdrio schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Lärmwerte gleich sind wie beim Hardwareluxx Test, da muss man gleich zweimal hinschauen.
> Trotz neuem Stromverbrauchsrekord wegen OC soll die Zotac AMP mit dem Zalman unter Last sogar deutlich leiser sein als 5830/50/70 und GTX285.


 
Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht... wenn das stimmt


----------



## Freddyboy (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Zalman bringt auch ne VF3000 version speziel für Fermi raus 

[Computex10] Zalman koeler voor GTX 470/480 | Hardware.Info Nederland


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Hatten wir bereits online 

Zumal der Kühler eh der selbe ist *g*


----------



## Freddyboy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hatten wir bereits online
> 
> Zumal der Kühler eh der selbe ist *g*



Nicht ganz der selber denn der VF3000F ist Porno-Grün


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Oh klasse, eine andere Abdeckung


----------



## Holdrio (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Auf dem Foto in der Meldung hier war auch ein schwarzer dabei, soooo weich im Kopf den nur in Ekelgrün anzubieten sind die natürlich auch nicht. 

Ein deutlicher Unterschied sind aber die lauteren Lüfter beim F mit mindestens 1500 statt 900 RPM beim A/N.


----------



## Freddyboy (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*



Holdrio schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto in der Meldung hier war auch ein schwarzer dabei, soooo weich im Kopf den nur in Ekelgrün anzubieten sind die natürlich auch nicht.
> 
> Ein deutlicher Unterschied sind aber die lauteren Lüfter beim F mit mindestens 1500 statt 900 RPM beim A/N.



Der schwarze wird von Zalman nur für 2xx serie angeboten aber wie man schon bei der Zotac 470/480 AMP! versionen sehen kann passt er auch auf die 4xx serie.
Ich finde das Grün aber garnicht Ekelig  ich finde es cool.

@ Artikel: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor 
Was mir grade aufgefallen ist das da steht :

Die seit Jahren bekannte VF-Serie erhält Zuwachs durch den VF3000, diesen wird es in einer A- und einer N-Version geben. Erstere verfügt über eine rote Abdeckung und ist für AMDs Radeon-Modelle gedacht, letztere ist in Schwarz gehalten und soll Nvidias Geforce-Beschleuniger kalt stellen. 

*Abgesehen von der Farbgebung unterscheiden sich die Modelle nicht*. Unter der Haube verbirgt sich eine kupferne Coldplate samt fünf Heatpipes aus dem gleichen Material, die Lamellen sind aus Aluminium. Zwei 15 Millimeter flache 92-mm-Propeller belüften das Konstrukt mit 1.300 bis 2.500 U/min, zur Steuerung liegt die bekannte Fanmate 2 (analoge Lüftersteuerung) bei. Der gesamte Kühler wiegt rund 430 Gramm. Je nach Version ist der VF3000 kompatibel zu AMDs Radeon HD 58x0 oder Nvidias GTX 2x0, das Zubehör variiert zudem: Der A-Version liegt ein Kühler für die Spannungswandler bei (ein flacher ZM-RHS90), der N-Version ein Kühler für den NVIO-2. Wärmeleitpaste und VRAM-Kühler sowie Montagezubehör ist selbstverständlich. 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Das stimmt meiner meinung nach nicht.
Wenn man die 3000A und 3000N version bei caseking.de mal vergleicht sieht man das bei der 3000N der Kupferblock (oder wie es sich auch immer nennen mag) weiter retchs sitzt als wie bei der 3000A version.
In der vogelperspektive sieht man das sehr gut.

Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Verdammt, du hast Recht  Bei der A-Version sind weniger Lamellen rechts von der Coldplate *knirsch* Artikel gefixt.


----------



## CptSam (18. August 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Ist der Zalman besser als der Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX Pro ??


----------



## Chimera (18. August 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000N: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Testlabor*

Wohl kaum, vorallem niemals so leise wie ein AC Kühler  Hast du mal die Drehzahlen angeschaut, in welchen sich der Zalman bewegt? Ich begreife nicht, wei Zalman bei solchen noch von Silent und Ultra Silent sprechen kann


----------

